# What do you clean udders with?



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

What is your process before you begin milking? Wht do you clean with? Do you clean after as well?


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I use baby wipes to clean the udder, and fightbac after miking.


----------



## KRuss (Apr 27, 2013)

Have you ever had any problems using this??


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use antibacterial hand/face wipes or plain antibacterial gel before and fight bac after. Never had a problem...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Just a note, I heard that you shouldn't wash udders with water even if it's hot and soapy, because it will just rinse bacteria into the orfices. It's more sanitary to use wipes or an udder wash.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was using a bleach , dawn dish detergent and water dip , then dip again , then Fight Bac. 
Think I'm going to second think the dip part. Im so afraid of mastitis !


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I also give a chewable vitamin C to prevent mastitis.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Janeen , do you give that daily ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use the dawn, bleach, hot water wash too, I was before and after and then use fight back... I use a paper towel and ring it out so it's not soaking wet.. More like a wipe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmmm , i use a small container and dip each teat a few times , each dip a fresh one , then dry with paper towels.
Maybe I shouldn't use a dip…….?
Less hot water I have to lug up to the barn !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's up to you Laura  I just bring one bucket of that mix out and use a fresh paper towel for each goat eCh time I wash them


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What do I do :hair: What do I do :hair: What do I do :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What ever works for you


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gonna copy your method  That works  Tee Hee


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol :laugh:


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I dry wipe with a towel to get rid of big sediment. I like a nice wash rag in my own coconut oil, hot water, dawn mix. One rag per doe. I wash teats, teat ends, then udder.

After milking, I wipe again, teats, teat ends, bag, then spray Fight Bac. 


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I just use warm water and Dawn, no bleach. Nothing after unless they're chapped in which case I use Bag Balm or something similar. Been using this method for 3 years with no problem.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I take the warm water,original dawn and bleach mixture from Fiasco Farms website. I wet two paper towels,wipe the udder and teats,take two more paper towels and dry udder, milk, dip the teats let them air dry and done. No problems so far


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I take the warm water,original dawn and bleach mixture from Fiasco Farms website. I wet two paper towels,wipe the udder and teats,take two more paper towels and dry udder, milk, dip the teats let them air dry and done. No problems so far


Thats similar to what I am doing. But I would dip before I milked , dry , them milk , then dip again , then use the Fight Bac.
Not sure if I'm going to continue using the dip , maybe just a wipe with a paper towel in the same mixure.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I also waste the first 2 squirts from each teat...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Never thought of that


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I thought that was standard... :shrug: I know a lot of people use a strip cup, but I don't have one. I just waste the first two squirts.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I use a homemade udder wash made from bleach, warm water, and Dawn dishwashing detergent.
I found the recipe here:http://goldenbrookfarm.com/milking-tips.htm
I use FightBac afterwards. I get it from Hoegger Supply.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What works for me and my girls is that I use an antibacterial face wipe or a baby wipe after I brush my hand over the belly and udder to remove any loose hairs or dirt, wipe the udder , squirt the first stream in the kitty bowl then milk out.
I don't use a teat dip as most often my does have kids on them after the am milking and I feel that since my girls don't get off the stand then go lay down in the dirt or bedding immediately after milking, the orifices have time to seal themselves as they go to the field or the hay rack. 
Been doing it this way for 10 years with no reason to change habit


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I use baby wipes. I wipe each teat 7 times, then wash the udder floor, then the rear udder, then the fore-udder, then her belly. I teat dip afterwards with the 1 gallon blue teat dip from TSC- I forget the name of it.


----------

